# Snake & Egg Farm 2021 Kidding Thread



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

I have two purebred Nubian does due to kid this year, and we're getting close for one girl so it's time to start the thread!

First is Celeste, a yearling first freshener. She wasn't supposed to be bred at all, and in fact we tried to abort her, but it didn't take and so she will be kidding at 1 year old. She's a good size for her age, but you can see she's a wiiiiiiiide load right now. Not sure of her due date--I am watching her like a hawk. I suspect 2 weeks. Her little first freshener udder is building nicely and I'm impressed with it already. She is out of J&M Hideaway and Hoanbu lines.

Second is Erin, a 3-year-old second freshener. She kidded twins last year and was the same size then that she is now, and she's due March 8th. So I don't know how many she has--certainly twins, we'll see if there's more. She's a big deep long doe so she hides it well. She is out of Lakeshore and Canoe-Creek lines.

Finally is Spotty Buck, the sire of the kids. He's sulking in the picture because I stopped petting him. Big mean scary buck. He is out of Woodview and Wingwood lines.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice does & buck. These are going to be some cute wee ones.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Looking good there, ladies! And what a handsome buck! Good luck kidding. I'm sure they are going to be adorable.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Pretty does and handsome buck. I can’t wait to see pics of the kids and see if they’re dappled or striped. Celeste’s FF udder is cute. I’ll bet you’re excited.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All nice.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Pretty girls! They should have some cute little kids. Good luck!


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

Well, I was off by a week. Celeste was acting oddly, and her ligaments were gone and her milk was in last night. This morning I went to check on her and she was a space cadet, staring into nowhere. But no signs aside from that. So I told my husband to go grab breakfast while I stayed on Baby Watch. About 5 minutes after he left, she went into labor--about 9:15am. I called him and finally got ahold of him at 9:30 (yay spotty country phone connections) and told him she was in labor but it would probably be a while.

Well, when he got home with food at 10:00am, she had both kids on the ground. Wow, great for a yearling first-timer! Of course, then she proceeded to ignore her babies, preferring to lick on me, and pawed and kicked at them when they tried to nurse. I expected this from an immature Teen Mom, so they're now in the house terrorizing the cats and being adorable.

Buck/doe twins. I am keeping the doe--she's the one with the ridiculous moonspots. The buck also has cool dark brown moonspots, which are hard to see except in the last picture.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful! Congratulations on two healthy kids and a healthy mom. I hope she comes around to look after them!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So sweet... :inlove: That doeling is going to grow up to be quite a flashy girl!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow! Gorgeous kidds. All healthy and looking good!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

Kiddos are officially one day old. Active and happy, and the little girl (whom I am naming Snakegg WS Andromeda) is snuggly and loves to sleep in laps.

Mom Celeste is doing really well. She already has lost that "squeezed toothpaste tube" look that newly kidded does have. She has tiny teats as a yearling and is super hard to milk, until I broke out my old hand milker that I'd never used before. With that, she milked 2lbs in one milking at 1 day fresh, ever. I think she's going to do really well as a milking doe.

Erin is not impressed by any of Celeste's shenanigans, and the kidding in general. But she's a very chill doe, not at all like a usual Nubian. She's doing well and still getting wider....


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

I am so in love with Andromeda. Look at the way she carries herself! And she's not spoiled at all, as you can see...


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Aozora said:


> I am so in love with Andromeda. Look at the way she carries herself! And she's not spoiled at all, as you can see...
> View attachment 199547
> View attachment 199549
> View attachment 199551


She's like a little doll! I love those type of moonspots!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oooo Andromeda is a beauty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Beautiful kids!


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

Erin is due on March 8th, so since we are a week out here are some progress pics. Poor girl is in the grouchy phase with the other goats, but I can't give her enough lovings. I have even sneaked a back massager out to the barn and run it along her spine, and she seems to really enjoy it. She's practically spherical and the babies have got to be pressing on her and weighing her down something awful. She spends a lot of time lying down or standing up on a ledge to try to shift weight. She tolerates Andromeda, and you can tell mama hormones are kicking in because she's spending a lot of time sniffing at her.

Also, bonus Andromeda in a goat coat picture.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Awwww....


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lucky Erin, she has a nice goat mom to give her massages!
The little one in the blue jeans looks so cool! I thought at first she has cowboy boots on too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Happy kidding!! hopeing all is easy and you get healthy happy wee ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

Well, it was a long wait, but it was worth it. Erin went 6 days overdue. I was really concerned about her, but her body was prepping for kids like it should have.... only slowly.

Turns out she needed to cook 'em as long as she did. I knew she was bigger than last year, but she wasn't a behemoth.... and she kidded quads! And they were all pretty little, 5lb, 5.25lb, 5.75lb, and 7lb. They're all gorgeous but.... they're all boys. Sigh. I really wanted a girl out of this pairing. This is now 6 kids from the pairing, all bucks.

In order of appearance:






























Something odd about them, though--they're having issues regulating their body temperature. I had to bring them in the house to raise them, and even in the house, with a full belly of milk and sleeping on my lap, one kiddo was shivering until I put both of my warm hands on his back. The preemie last year had the same issue, but these guys weren't preemies. Why are they having temp issues?

Erin is doing good, looking like a squeezed toothpaste tube. She milked 2lbs of colostrum for the kids and another 2lb for the freezer. She wants her kids badly, but if they can't stay warm in the house there's no way they can stay in the barn. Also, they're so little they can actually fit through the slats in the stall door....


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are gorgeous!
Sorry to hear you haven't got your doeling yet!
I hope someone has some input about their temperature regulation.
Maybe @GoofyGoat ?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It’ll take a few days for them to regulate their own temps. Can you set up a warming barrel or heat pad in the stall with mom? I use a dog heating pad from Amazon. When they lay down on it, it warms up, when they’re up and about it goes into a stand by mode. I love it.
I’m thinking, babies nurse a lot. If you’re bottle feeding them they’re on a schedule that’s not their own, it’s yours. So maybe during the day keep them on mom. Are you in the mountains by Landrum or in the lowland areas of SC? It should be warming up outside. My family is in the landrum area. My sis said it’s been pretty nice out except for the them.
Congratulations on the quads though they’re so sweet!

I also have an Andromeda, she’s a stinker so good luck with yours


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful bucklings! Glad Mom is ok too! I put sweaters on mine the first few days, till they can get regulated. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are very cute.


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

The boys are doing great and running me ragged. One of the kiddos had contracted tendons and had to wear bright pink splints for a couple of days, but you would never be able to tell now!

I picked up this little doeling yesterday. Meet Amber! Both her sire and dam are J&M Hideaway, and she's from awesome lines. Her grandsires are Royal Blue Nevada Joe and Lakeshore Ace Bellagio. She's long long long, with a wide back end and high escutcheon. And she's a baby doll. She's my helper when I milk, much to the chagrin of the does. And she and Andromeda are best buddies already!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on the new doeling! She is adorable! 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is soooo cute! Love her long ears!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

I sold two of the quads today as wethers, and their new owner is sending me pictures of them in shirts and custom collars riding around in shopping baskets and lounging on their furniture. I'm always thrilled when I send wethers to good homes, because it can be so iffy about what people do with them.

I'm registering the other two as bucks before I sell them, because they're from good lines and they're both gorgeous. Long and wide and deep and tall. Connor, the brown one, has a really flat rump too. Finnegan, the spotted roan, is just plain pretty on top of good body shape. The only thing is.... Finn was in the kid box being prepped for his tattoo when Connor decided to "help"...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It looks great on him! 😂 🤭 
Great news about all the kids!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwwww kidds will be kidds! 😜 🙃 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats are weird, LOL.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Would you say he is a tattoo artist? 😆


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

It's very Jackson Pollock! My friends said they'd be willing to be tattooed by him.


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

Here are the two of the quads who I registered. Finnegan is the black spotted roan, and Connor is the chamoise with outrageous belly band. Do you see why I want a doe from this pairing so much?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Love the markings & colors. Yes...a doe or 2 would be awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

So, this wasn't one of my kids, but this is a guy I have very much been waiting for. Split Creek Dairy is near us in SC, and they had some amazing bucks and does back in the late 90s and early 00s. Years ago when I was first getting into goats, I saw a picture of one of their bucks, Spinning Top, and fell in love (see below pic for why). Today, I brought home his great-great grandson. I am very excited to introduce our new junior herdsire, Split-Creek Flagstaff Moment!

His lineage includes some awesome goats from Goddard Farm, who are really well known in Nubian circles. His great-granddam was a Top 10 milker, and his grandfather (pictured below) Spin a Top Buck sired some really lovely kids. The third buck in the pic is his sire's full brother, who has gone back to Goddard Farm. His dam is gorgeous with a well-attached udder and perfect shape, foreudder, and medial ligament. She has one of the best faces of any Nubian doe I've seen. She also milked for 650+ days straight as a yearling FF!

Forgive the blur, there was MILK and he WANTED IT. Also see the pic of us with Flag and one of the owners of Split Creek Dairy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aozora said:


> So, this wasn't one of my kids, but this is a guy I have very much been waiting for. Split Creek Dairy is near us in SC, and they had some amazing bucks and does back in the late 90s and early 00s. Years ago when I was first getting into goats, I saw a picture of one of their bucks, Spinning Top, and fell in love (see below pic for why). Today, I brought home his great-great grandson. I am very excited to introduce our new junior herdsire, Split-Creek Flagstaff Moment!
> 
> His lineage includes some awesome goats from Goddard Farm, who are really well known in Nubian circles. His great-granddam was a Top 10 milker, and his grandfather (pictured below) Spin a Top Buck sired some really lovely kids. The third buck in the pic is his sire's full brother, who has gone back to Goddard Farm. His dam is gorgeous with a well-attached udder and perfect shape, foreudder, and medial ligament. She has one of the best faces of any Nubian doe I've seen. She also milked for 650+ days straight as a yearling FF!
> 
> ...


He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

Flag is such a sweet baby and has such a sweet face. He's filling out pretty well, nice and deep with a thick neck. He's starting to act bucky towards his buddy doeling, but he's not old enough yet to be kicked out to live with the big buck and the ewe. He met them for the first time last night and he was TERRIFIED, poor baby. They both just wanted to sniff him.

He got a CDT booster shot last night, and after some screaming at being restrained, laid there limply like a wet noodle and groaned. My husband was playing with his feet afterward, and Flag would just let them fall back every time he moved them. Drama queen.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww what a cutey! Love those ears!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

He is a cute drama queen! 😂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

In his defence. He cant be a queen. He is still intact


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute.


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

Tanya said:


> In his defence. He cant be a queen. He is still intact


I have learned, with Nubians, gender doesn't matter... every last one of them are drama queens....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I would love to know why Nubian are so loud! My baby boy Jasper screams at me everyday!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Cause humans are subserviant slow and always wanting to poison them?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Cause humans are subserviant slow and always wanting to poison them?


What? Omg LOL 😆😆😆😆😂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> What? Omg LOL 😆😆😆😆😂


You asked


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

Update pictures on this year's kids. Andromeda first, stunning as always. Amber next, hating her life. She is a princess and doing anything that she doesn't want is terrible and she will fuss and whine and be miserable. Flagstaff last--he is really filling out and I love how he is uphill even without being fully posed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice girls.


----------

